

Bitcoin (BTC) is a peer-to-peer digital cloud currency - gridscomputing
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bitcoin

======
gridscomputing
This technology utilizes GPUs which are like super computers on your video
card.

~~~
gwern
Welcome to 4 years ago?

